# How to not get bike stolen when sleeping in tent?



## oreo_muncher (22 Nov 2020)

If you're bike touring and planning on sleeping in a tent, how do you make sure your bike does not get stolen from the camp ground when you're asleep? I doubt you would be able to fit the bike inside the tent with you.  This might be a silly question, but it's a thought that came to my mind..


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Nov 2020)

It depends on the tent. Usually when bike touring, you're likely to be carrying a smaller, lighter tent which won't accommodate a bike, but that needn't necessarily be the case:

View: https://youtu.be/Go-uUsjOlGA

If having the bike in the tent with you doesn't float your boat, then a good bike lock might be the way to go. Most campsites tend to be relatively trouble-free, so once securely locked, it's no more, and probably less at risk than if chained somewhere in the city.


----------



## oreo_muncher (22 Nov 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> It depends on the tent. Usually when bike touring, you're likely to be carrying a smaller, lighter tent which won't accommodate a bike, but that needn't necessarily be the case:
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/Go-uUsjOlGA
> 
> If having the bike in the tent with you doesn't float your boat, then a good bike lock might be the way to go. Most campsites tend to be relatively trouble-free, so once securely locked, it's no more, and probably less at risk than if chained somewhere in the city.



what would you lock your bike to? Doubt they have those bike racks to lock your bike to.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Nov 2020)




----------



## oreo_muncher (22 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 559466


Is that the bike being attached to the tent by rope?


----------



## raleighnut (22 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> Is that the bike being attached to the tent by rope?


No the bike is the tent frame, no poles, the hoop at the bottom is the front wheel.


View: https://youtu.be/OkDEkzMKWxM


----------



## oreo_muncher (22 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> No the bike is the tent frame, no poles, the hoop at the bottom is the front wheel.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/OkDEkzMKWxM



That is a very interesting tent set up! If there was a thief they would definitely wake you up if they tried to steal your bike- so I guess they would not even try doing that! Are there any other tent set ups that give bike safety?


----------



## Pikey (22 Nov 2020)

I asked a similar question on here several years back.
One of the best suggestions was to use two of those ground screw things with a loop at the top that people use for securing dog leads and presumably a dog to. If you put your lock through both of those there isn’t a way to unscrew them out of the ground.


----------



## oreo_muncher (22 Nov 2020)

Pikey said:


> I asked a similar question on here several years back.
> One of the best suggestions was to use two of those ground screw things with a loop at the top that people use for securing dog leads and presumably a dog to. If you put your lock through both of those there isn’t a way to unscrew them out of the ground.


So put the lock where the metal stand thing is for the tent? I'm assuming your bike would have to be down flat on the ground and not up right for this? Do you have some sort of visual for this?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Nov 2020)

One of these.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lancoon-Bicycle-Anti-Theft-Motorcycle-Vehicles/dp/B07QXRXW15/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?adgrpid=102495982005&dchild=1&gclid=CjwKCAiAtej9BRAvEiwA0UAWXs6Lu4UVCoxa58OaOPrSaTUQqi35CGGh1w5--yZr1SnISK3Li5QWOhoCFSMQAvD_BwE&hvadid=448359460523&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9046136&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=b&hvrand=7684218818266511571&hvtargid=kwd-914900480375&hydadcr=18531_1725548&keywords=kinoee+bicycle+alarm&qid=1606035788&sr=8-1-spons&tag=googhydr-21&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExUU9TVlVaVzBINlZIJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDEyNzk2MUtVNU1XRDJVVFZWWiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNTUyMzA0SFNSVVZVSlNUWEQ3JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Nov 2020)

Pikey said:


> I asked a similar question on here several years back.
> One of the best suggestions was to use two of those ground screw things with a loop at the top that people use for securing dog leads and presumably a dog to. If you put your lock through both of those there isn’t a way to unscrew them out of the ground.


2 of those a bit big/heavy to carry?


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Nov 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> One of these.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lancoon-Bicycle-Anti-Theft-Motorcycle-Vehicles/dp/B07QXRXW15/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?adgrpid=102495982005&dchild=1&gclid=CjwKCAiAtej9BRAvEiwA0UAWXs6Lu4UVCoxa58OaOPrSaTUQqi35CGGh1w5--yZr1SnISK3Li5QWOhoCFSMQAvD_BwE&hvadid=448359460523&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9046136&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=b&hvrand=7684218818266511571&hvtargid=kwd-914900480375&hydadcr=18531_1725548&keywords=kinoee+bicycle+alarm&qid=1606035788&sr=8-1-spons&tag=googhydr-21&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExUU9TVlVaVzBINlZIJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDEyNzk2MUtVNU1XRDJVVFZWWiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNTUyMzA0SFNSVVZVSlNUWEQ3JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==



I have one of those but haven't used it yet.
It's incredibly loud.


----------



## rualexander (22 Nov 2020)

Just use a cable lock and lock it to the nearest tree, fence, lamp post, or whatever.
Most campsites are pretty safe.
In 30 years of cycle touring, involving hundreds of nights camping in various countries, nothing untoward has happened to my bike on a campsite.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Nov 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I have one of those but haven't used it yet.
> It's incredibly loud.


You'd be popularif it went off, but it'd stop the theft, for sure.


----------



## Pikey (22 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> So put the lock where the metal stand thing is for the tent? I'm assuming your bike would have to be down flat on the ground and not up right for this? Do you have some sort of visual for this?


I never used them in the end. The tour I had planned back then got cancelled two days before (long story!).
My plan was to lie the bike down on one side over the top of them and lock it to the ground in essence.
Since then I’ve only credit card toured and stayed in pubs etc... which have let me either take the bike into my room or lock it in their cellar.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2020)

Tie a piece of string from your frame to your big toe.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (22 Nov 2020)

I mainly do wild camping in woods etc when out on bike tours and lock my bike to a nearby tree.

Mind you, I can't imagine there being many thieves about in random woods; I'll more likely encounter psychopath murders etc than thieves 😆


----------



## Tom B (22 Nov 2020)

We go carboot camping with a collection of bikes I have a 5mtr cable lock that I loop through the bikes and..

A) lock them together
B) put a Dlock through the car wheel and lock them to that.
C) lock around a fixed object

If camping on the bike I tend to hang pots and pans off it to make a noise if interfered with. Or put my long lock under the tent looped through the bike so if it gets moved I'll be roused (and angry)

I dare say you could lock it to an object on the site.

Heard some horror stories on here about thefts in France so when traveling I lock the bikes to the roof of the car and if stopping for any length of time such as when we stop and camp overnight in Calais to break the journey the Dlock and wheel make an appearance with the bikes remaining locked into the roof rack and with locks on them.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (22 Nov 2020)

Practical tips:
Use an old bike or disguise a new one
Pay attention to choosing the best campground - rural over urban, small over large
Make friends with your neighbour(s)
Choose pitch with security in mind (if possible)
A lock or two, around the frame and something solid
In as awkward a place as possible
In as dark a place as possible
Use bungee cords in and around the wheels/spokes impossible to remove without distinctive noise.
Use a brake lock (can be a simple as a hairband around the brake)
Leave the bike in as difficult a gear as possible.

Having said all that, I rarely follow any of that!

I think it's helpful to take a "whole" view, a holistic approach, if you will. You could use a tent that uses the frame of the bike, but then you can't use the bike!
You could store the bike under the tent, but wait until you need to pee in the middle of the night!
You could load up with locks and alarms, but that will probably mean leaving things at home that will make the tour more comfortable or enjoyable.

Sitting at home thinking about a tour can be positive..... And it can be negative - thinking about all the things that can go wrong.
Bike theft happens, but very rarely in the touring world, especially in campgrounds. Personally, I'd have more anxiety leaving my bike in a dedicated room in a hotel when locals know what's in there and who knows who has access.
I don't know if you've camped before, but in a tent, at night, the noise can drive people crazy! It's the one time I regret having a pretty active imagination! It's far better to have a calm mind and not be thinking about hoardes of bike thieves lining up!

If travelling solo, a bigger issue is shopping/eating or visiting touristy places if that's your thing (And that's not particularly big either).

The fact of the matter is that people are generally good and helpful. It's probably sexist to say, but in my (male) experience females generally have more assistance offered. Asking in the campground for help or assistance, or simply voicing fears will often open up a whole list of new possibilities.

Bike touring is a wonderful experience. Apart from the travelling, the fresh air, the sights, the independence, it reminds us that "other" people are more like us than we might think.

Nothing wrong with anticipating problems, but I'd suggest you apply the appropriate weight to them.

And, oh, there's a search function you can use to see previous discussions


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2020)

Bear bells help, if you are a light sleeper, otherwise, those alarms for house windows would be louder, are usually inexpensive. I have also used extra tent stakes with cord around them leading to a can with rocks in it, rings when somebody trips over the perimeter cord. Could do that with window alarm and magnet as well. BTW, touring bikes do not strike me as a popular theft item.


----------



## Lostagain (27 Nov 2020)

Try this - this website is informative for lots of aspects of touring
Frequently Asked Questions (cycletourer.co.uk)


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Nov 2020)

Tour on a Brompton. It fits nicely inside my Vango Banshee :-)


----------



## mudsticks (27 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> If you're bike touring and planning on sleeping in a tent, how do you make sure your bike does not get stolen from the camp ground when you're asleep? I doubt you would be able to fit the bike inside the tent with you.  This might be a silly question, but it's a thought that came to my mind..



I rarely worry about it, but I mostly wildcamp or stay on country sites.

Ii guess if your staying in a big town or city place they will likely have secure bike store.

A lot of hostels do.

Also hang a bunch of laundry off it at night - thats a good deterrent


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Nov 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Tour on a Brompton. It fits nicely inside my Vango Banshee :-)


And where do you sleep?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Tour on a Brompton. It fits nicely inside my Vango Banshee :-)


It had better, for what Bromptons cost. (Although I admit to owning a folder as well-Fuji America/Redlof 26")


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Nov 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> And where do you sleep?


Locked to the nearest railings of course....


----------



## mudsticks (27 Nov 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Locked to the nearest railings of course....



Form an orderly queue ladies


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Nov 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Locked to the nearest railings of course....



Is that because your barred from most campsites ?


----------



## newfhouse (28 Nov 2020)

Cable lock round something substantial, as close to the tent as possible, like this.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/post-a-touring-photo-no-explanation-needed-just-to-help-me-dream-i’ll-kick-off.261058/post-6104030

If that’s not possible I loop the cable through the frame and lock it to my cooking pots just under the fly sheet.

I’m sure bike theft must happen on campsites, but I have more concerns about leaving my loaded bike outside shops. I have a small bar bag for my valuables and documents that I remove and take with me.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Nov 2020)

mudsticks said:


> I rarely worry about it, but I mostly wildcamp or stay on country sites.
> 
> Ii guess if your staying in a big town or city place they will likely have secure bike store.
> 
> ...


you never know, someone could nick the bike just for your 'smalls'


----------



## robing (28 Nov 2020)

As well as locking my bike, I lock all 4 of my panniers to a pedal with a cable lock. It's always close to my tent and I'm a light sleeper so would hear anyone.

Best of all is wild camping - your possessions are much safer when you are hidden.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Nov 2020)

robing said:


> Best of all is wild camping - your possessions are much safer when you are hidden.



very true - apart from the hedgehogs rummaging through your pans.


----------



## jay clock (28 Nov 2020)

rualexander said:


> Just use a cable lock and lock it to the nearest tree, fence, lamp post, or whatever.
> Most campsites are pretty safe.
> In 30 years of cycle touring, involving hundreds of nights camping in various countries, nothing untoward has happened to my bike on a campsite.


What he said


----------



## mudsticks (28 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> you never know, someone could nick the bike just for your 'smalls'



True that enough, what with my usual flimsy notions ... 

But I _could_ disguise the true nature of the occupant of my tent by hanging a mahoosive gurt pair of blokes grundies off of my cross bar. 

The bike after all itself is convincing enuff


----------



## raleighnut (28 Nov 2020)

mudsticks said:


> True that enough, what with my usual flimsy notions ...
> 
> But I _could_ disguise the true nature of the occupant of my tent by hanging a mahoosive gurt pair of blokes grundies off of my cross bar.
> 
> ...


Maybe @Drago could rent you a pair of his..........................that'd keep everyone away


----------



## mudsticks (28 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Maybe @Drago could rent you a pair of his..........................that'd keep everyone away


Hmmn, 

I'd want a trailer to tow them in - and then long tongs with which to deploy.

OK - so i might spend half my days shovelling sh1t - but even so - we all have our limits


----------



## raleighnut (28 Nov 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Hmmn,
> 
> I'd want a trailer to tow them in - and then long tongs with which to deploy.
> 
> OK - so i might spend half my days shovelling sh1t - but even so - we all have our limits


I'm sure with a bit of effort they could be trained to follow you.


----------



## mudsticks (28 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I'm sure with a bit of effort they could be trained to follow you.



Now wouldn't that make for a spiffing travelogue ?? 

Mudsticks and her faithfully protective undergrundies - sally forth on another rumbunctious, bicycling adventure.. 

Must get onto my publisher with a pitch.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Nov 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Now wouldn't that make for a spiffing travelogue ??
> 
> Mudsticks and her faithfully protective undergrundies - sally forth on another rumbunctious, bicycling adventure..
> 
> Must get onto my publisher with a pitch.


Never forget they're 'weapon grade' skiddies.


----------



## Nigeyy (3 Dec 2020)

I always bring a lock on tour. It's heavy and inconvenient, but if I stop in a town, I do want to keep my bike locked. Having said that, no lock is foolproof. I go on the theory you try to make it as inconvenient as possible to the bike thief:

i. as I said I lock the bike up when I stop in a town, but obviously make sure the lock goes through both wheels and the frame
ii. I always take my qr saddle with me, whether leaving the bike parked up or at a camp site.
iii. I'll put the front wheel in the tent with me (OK, so I tour with a 2 person tent so I have enough space)
iv. I'll leave the bike out of gear (tricky one this as invariably I forget when I get back on the bike)
v. At the camp site I'll put stuff on the bike that creates any small kind of inconvenience -a towel, anything that when it falls off makes a noise
vi. I'll try to put the bike as close to the tent as possible.

All of the above won't stop a determined thief but I just hope I can create enough of an inconvenience to make them think there are easier pickings else where or it's just not worth it for them.


----------



## Chris S (3 Dec 2020)

Here's one way


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Dec 2020)

On tour I tend to carry a lightweight cable lock. You can rig lines from bike to tent to give you warnings of disturbance.
Most campsite bike theft seems to be off the back of cars.
The bike-as-tentpole seems to be a sensible weightsaving concept...until you want to bike into town fir shopping, bar or restaurant or you want to spend seveal days based in one campsite.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2020)

Chris S said:


> Here's one way
> 
> View attachment 561387



Nice bedroom in your touring tent.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (20 Dec 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> 2 of those a bit big/heavy to carry?


https://maxedbuy.co.uk/en/detail/10...html?msclkid=932e9f4680af11591feac0983ff6f692


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Dec 2020)

Chap sur le velo said:


> https://maxedbuy.co.uk/en/detail/10...html?msclkid=932e9f4680af11591feac0983ff6f692


thanks - tho they are shown as out of stock, no price, and I can't see a weight from a fast scan.

They do look nicer than some I have seen but am confused by what they are made of - says plastic, but also powder coated to resist corrosion.

(I do have some smaller plastic screw-fastenings but they are for holding the edge of a tent, not something heavier that someone might be trying to drag out of the ground and away)


----------



## FaustoCoppi (2 Jan 2021)

oreo_muncher said:


> If you're bike touring and planning on sleeping in a tent, how do you make sure your bike does not get stolen from the camp ground when you're asleep? I doubt you would be able to fit the bike inside the tent with you.  This might be a silly question, but it's a thought that came to my mind..





rualexander said:


> Just use a cable lock and lock it to the nearest tree, fence, lamp post, or whatever.
> Most campsites are pretty safe.
> In 30 years of cycle touring, involving hundreds of nights camping in various countries, nothing untoward has happened to my bike on a campsite.



ditto


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (21 Feb 2021)

Ok bike lock, tent bike and alarm. Got it covered!

Now for jokes. Leave the bike at home! Problem solved.


----------



## mickle (21 Feb 2021)




----------



## Tripster (22 Feb 2021)

Chris S said:


> Here's one way
> 
> View attachment 561387


The state of those feet  Good grief women


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> The state of those feet  Good grief women


Probably on a grape picking holiday in France


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (24 Feb 2021)

Maybe tie a rope to your leg and then to the bike. So someone wouldn't be able to simply walk away with it.


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Feb 2021)

Very rarely used it but I used to take a small spool of bowden cable (1mm IIRC) with a swaged loop on either end. I would thread it onto a part of the frame were it was not easily spotted (axle end of rear triangle) and route it into my tent and lock the other end to a piece of baggage. Parking the rear triangle near to the door.
Made me feel secure, thing is if you get a "bite" during the night you have to deal with the fish. Opportunistic thief might run off or he might decide he needs to defend himself even though he does not because you are on the ground and at a disadvantage for that reason.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Feb 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Very rarely used it but I used to take a small spool of bowden cable (1mm IIRC) with a swaged loop on either end. I would thread it onto a part of the frame were it was not easily spotted (axle end of rear triangle) and route it into my tent and lock the other end to a piece of baggage. Parking the rear triangle near to the door.
> Made me feel secure, thing is if you get a "bite" during the night you have to deal with the fish. Opportunistic thief might run off or he might decide he needs to defend himself even though he does not because you are on the ground and at a disadvantage for that reason.


I bought some fishing line for this very purpose but have never used it.


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Tie a piece of string from your frame to your big toe.


Did that (ankle though) when I was riding around England on Walter (a Raleigh 3 speed sit up & beg) soon after I arrived in the UK. I worked. At least 2 times my foot was almost torn off by light footed ungulates.


----------



## Gillstay (18 Mar 2022)

For my motorbike I used a ground anchor, as used for supporting trees which comes with a cable attached and loop the lock through that.

I think it was called a duckbill ground anchor.


----------



## mudsticks (19 Mar 2022)

randynewmanscat said:


> Very rarely used it but I used to take a small spool of bowden cable (1mm IIRC) with a swaged loop on either end. I would thread it onto a part of the frame were it was not easily spotted (axle end of rear triangle) and route it into my tent and lock the other end to a piece of baggage. Parking the rear triangle near to the door.
> Made me feel secure, thing is if you get a "bite" during the night you have to deal with the fish. Opportunistic thief might run off or he might decide he needs to defend himself even though he does not because you are on the ground and at a disadvantage for that reason.






FrothNinja said:


> Did that (ankle though) when I was riding around England on Walter (a Raleigh 3 speed sit up & beg) soon after I arrived in the UK. I worked. At least 2 times my foot was almost torn off by light footed ungulates.



Ive never really worried that anyone would try to steal my bike while I'm camping.

But as above, the idea of tying it to myself seems like asking for trouble.

If anyone is nasty enough to be nicking bikes, then I'm not likely to want a stand up fight with it them in the middle of the night, nor to risk being injured by them trying to drag my bike away.. 

I think preemptively choosing 'sensible' places to camp is a better idea..


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2022)

By sheer chance, looking for something else, came across this.

https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/15904897/westlake-bivvy-alarm-15904897

might have possibilities?

for folks wanting to channel their inner comando?

(though haven't researched in depth and seems to use AAAs for some reason).


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> By sheer chance, looking for something else, came across this.
> 
> https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/15904897/westlake-bivvy-alarm-15904897
> 
> ...


Weighs & costs more than string and tin cans


----------



## cyberknight (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Oldhippy (19 Mar 2022)

As mentioned elsewhere in tents I have a lightweight teepee tent and just put the bike inside with me.


----------



## mudsticks (19 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> As mentioned elsewhere in tents I have a lightweight teepee tent and just put the bike inside with me.




A pyramid with a half sized inner would be a nice compromise.

I do like an inner tent for that extra bit of warmth.

The other half inside the fly could then be for the bike..
More for against rain rather than security .

But a 'mid to accommodate all that takes up more pitching space, and a bit longer to put up..

Hmm, on balance I think I'll stick to present set up..

Maybe just take a very lightweight tarp to cover bike against rain, and disguise from 'casual' thieves 🤔


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2022)

My bike is the tent


----------



## mudsticks (20 Mar 2022)

raleighnut said:


> My bike is the tent
> 
> View attachment 636135




That looks funky. 
If a little short on headroom.

Does it have a front supporting pole so you can nip down the pub without collapsing the whole thing??


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2022)

mudsticks said:


> That looks funky.
> If a little short on headroom.
> 
> Does it have a front supporting pole so you can nip down the pub without collapsing the whole thing??


Nah the front wheel supports that end of the tent (it sits in a little 'pocket' with a zip)

Packs down tiny though and has strapping to fix to the handlebars.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Mar 2022)

Oh ok, good to know, thanks ..👍🏼

So great for a few nights out, in okay weather, when you know you're not going to want to go far from your tent, by bike .. 

I don't think I could put up with so little headroom on an extended trip 🤔

Getting dressed / undressed lying down gets quite old quite quickly .

My current touring tent is 1.4 kg (with pole) how much does that weigh.?? 

Well under a kilo I'm guessing .


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2022)

Yep it's only a 'bivvi' size, bought for my (aborted) LeJoG ride (I broke my femur putting a stop to that)

That photo is from a Festival (Off The Tracks) we'd been saying the year before that tents were getting bigger so I took my tiny one.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Mar 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Yep it's only a 'bivvi' size, bought for my (aborted) LeJoG ride (I broke my femur putting a stop to that)
> 
> That photo is from a Festival (Off The Tracks) we'd been saying the year before that tents were getting bigger so I took my tiny one.



Oh yes.. Bugger the broken femur..

Any chance of doing an 'adapted' lejog with slightly more plush accommodation??


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2022)

I laid my bike on the ground and made sure it was sort of tangled with the guy ropes so any movement would wake me up. 
Only one panic moment when I unzipped the door in the morning to see no bike!!! 
Panic over when I unzipped the other side and there it was


----------



## mudsticks (20 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I laid my bike on the ground and made sure it was sort of tangled with the guy ropes so any movement would wake me up.
> Only one panic moment when I unzipped the door in the morning to see no bike!!!
> Panic over when I unzipped the other side and there it was


Ha ha, 
Yup done that few times.
If you stop in a new place every night and your shelter is pretty symmetrical you can easily forget which way round you are..

I've had more than a few times when seeming minutes go by before I can remember 'where' I am.. 

I think tangling guy lines with bike is a recipe for fast abrasion of those lines though .

And excessive noisiness on a windy night too.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2022)

Freecamp in a wood?
I mean who is going to be wandering around in a wood in the middle of nowhere at night?
particularly if a bit damp?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> Freecamp in a wood?
> I mean who is going to be wandering around in a wood in the middle of nowhere at night?
> particularly if a bit damp?


Don't go camping down Hardcastle Craggs then.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't go camping down Hardcastle Craggs then.



Teddy bears picnic?? 

Or gamekeepers?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2022)

mudsticks said:


> Teddy bears picnic??
> 
> Or gamekeepers?


Folk wandering through the woods, in the middle of nowhere at any hour of the day.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Folk wandering through the woods, in the middle of nowhere at any hour of the day.



Well why not?

After all trees are pretty nice at any time of day or night.. 

My problem with camping in woods is the occasional fallen branch damaging my shelter .

And if it rains you get more intermittent bigger sploshes as the water gathers on leaves then releases in big dollops.

Also screech owls do live up to their names.

It can sound like a troop.of monkeys vocalising up there. 

And rodents, foxes and badgers are noisier in leaf litter..

'part from all that, camping in in the woods is great 👍🏼🌳🌲


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Mar 2022)

Screech owls don't exist in the UK. Tawny owls (the tu-whit-tu-whoo ones) can be pretty loud if they decide to sit over your tent.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Mar 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Screech owls don't exist in the UK. Tawny owls (the tu-whit-tu-whoo ones) can be pretty loud if they decide to sit over your tent.


Barn owls are colloquially known as screech owls around these parts.

The tawnies here do repetitive - even quite annoying* twit twooing, when it goes on too long.

But it's kind of cute also, cos you can get them to call back to you even if you just do a feeble imitation 

When I lived in the woods in a tent for a few months I definitely had screechers living above me..
Quite eerie.

*First world country problems -
- "The owls are too loud"  

Can imagine someone complaining about it on trip advisor...


----------



## rivers (21 Mar 2022)

mudsticks said:


> That looks funky.
> If a little short on headroom.
> 
> Does it have a front supporting pole so you can nip down the pub without collapsing the whole thing??


It looks like it has more headroom than my hooped bivvy.
Back on topic, for security I have a couple of cafe locks that I loop around something. For this trip, I just looped it around part of the picnic table by my feet at this campsite. For another campsite, I looped it around a fence pole, again by my feet. I also use a bit of line tied from the loop at the bottom of my bivvy to my bike to keep the bottom of the bivvy off my feet. I'm a light sleeper so would have felt/heard someone trying anything.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Mar 2022)

rivers said:


> It looks like it has more headroom than my hooped bivvy.
> Back on topic, for security I have a couple of cafe locks that I loop around something. For this trip, I just looped it around part of the picnic table by my feet at this campsite. For another campsite, I looped it around a fence pole, again by my feet. I also use a bit of line tied from the loop at the bottom of my bivvy to my bike to keep the bottom of the bivvy off my feet. I'm a light sleeper so would have felt/heard someone trying anything.
> View attachment 636297


intriguing pic in two ways.
1 - is that on a campsite? If so wondered why you went on a campsite with the bivitent.
2: Did you take the pic? If so who/what is in the bivitent - doesn't look empty.
excuse my nosiness.


----------



## rivers (21 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> intriguing pic in two ways.
> 1 - is that on a campsite? If so wondered why you went on a campsite with the bivitent.
> 2: Did you take the pic? If so who/what is in the bivitent - doesn't look empty.
> excuse my nosiness.


 1.- Yes. It's lightweight and packs small. I'm only sleeping in it. Also, my one person tent isn't as waterproof (only a 2000 rating vs my bivvy's 10,000 rating), and I knew there it was going to rain.
2. Yes. Sleeping mat, sleeping bag, inflatable pillow, handlebar bag, and cook set/food. There was a storm rolling in, so stuck a few bits into the bivvy I really didn't want getting wet.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Folk wandering through the woods, in the middle of nowhere at any hour of the day.


after dark?
if so dare I ask what they are up to?


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> after dark?
> if so dare I ask what they are up to?


Night hikes.
Usually DofE, but not always.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Night hikes.
> Usually DofE, but not always.


thanks for the info classic, though presumably dofE folk wouldn't be intent on woodland horrors.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> thanks for the info classic, though presumably dofE folk wouldn't be intent on woodland horrors.


No, but they can make a bit of noise as they move through looking for the path/road.


----------



## berty bassett (21 Mar 2022)

Haven’t scrolled thru all the pages but you can buy lights that Bluetooth to your phone and set an alarm off when they are moved when in theft mode - I know you would need a charged phone and light but guessing a battery pack would be ok


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> By sheer chance, looking for something else, came across this.
> 
> https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/15904897/westlake-bivvy-alarm-15904897
> 
> ...


Note that's their Members Card Price, otherwise you pay £199.
Just come away from their Pudsey store.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Note that's their Members Card Price, otherwise you pay £199.
> Just come away from their Pudsey store.


yes.
I find their card scheme irritating - and counter-productive - it means I buy less from them as don't want to pay the "full price" obvs but nor do I want to get a card for one thing when the clock starts ticking on it and I don't immediately have other purchases planned - so I see stuff - make a plan to buy later when more stuff - then usually forget


----------



## mudsticks (21 Mar 2022)

rivers said:


> It looks like it has more headroom than my hooped bivvy.
> Back on topic, for security I have a couple of cafe locks that I loop around something. For this trip, I just looped it around part of the picnic table by my feet at this campsite. For another campsite, I looped it around a fence pole, again by my feet. I also use a bit of line tied from the loop at the bottom of my bivvy to my bike to keep the bottom of the bivvy off my feet. I'm a light sleeper so would have felt/heard someone trying anything.
> View attachment 636297


I don't mind using a bivvy on warm summer nights on the beach, or somewhere secluded

I think I'd feel a bit exposed / lacking in privacy using one on a public campsite..

And then when it starts raining, and you want to cook....


----------



## raleighnut (21 Mar 2022)

mudsticks said:


> Oh yes.. Bugger the broken femur..
> 
> Any chance of doing an 'adapted' lejog with slightly more plush accommodation??


nah I can barely ride 6-7 miles these days


----------



## rivers (21 Mar 2022)

mudsticks said:


> I don't mind using a bivvy on warm summer nights on the beach, or somewhere secluded
> 
> I think I'd feel a bit exposed / lacking in privacy using one on a public campsite..
> 
> And then when it starts raining, and you want to cook....


Luckily, this particular campsite was attached to a pub. So I had dinner in the pub while the rain passed. I did get some questions from people though. They were more interested that I arrived by bike.


----------



## RoadRider400 (21 Mar 2022)

Take the front wheel off and lock it to the frame? Going to be a right hassle to run off with that.

Perhaps buy a couple of cheap bells and tie to the whole gubbins.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Mar 2022)

rivers said:


> Luckily, this particular campsite was attached to a pub. So I had dinner in the pub while the rain passed. I did get some questions from people though. They were more interested that I arrived by bike.



Ah yes campsites with pubs attached..

They're rather a good idea..

Or pubs with campsites even..

Can recommend the Fox and Hounds, near Lydford, for that if you're ever doing the Devon C to C 👍🏼


----------



## mudsticks (21 Mar 2022)

raleighnut said:


> nah I can barely ride 6-7 miles these days



So give yourself beginning of May til end of September , you'd get it done over the warmer months 👍🏼

Theres no big rush is there ??


----------



## Gillstay (25 Mar 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Screech owls don't exist in the UK. Tawny owls (the tu-whit-tu-whoo ones) can be pretty loud if they decide to sit over your tent.


Little owl is what is known as a Screech owl unless I have got muddled over the years, and their call fits the description.


----------

